# Hilfe mein PC geht nicht mehr an!



## Chester87 (7. Dezember 2009)

Also habe folgendes Problem !!
Habe gestern noch mit meinem Rechner gearbeitet und auf einmal geht er aus.
Habe dan mal am nächten Tag ein anderes Ntzteil eingebaut aber ehr geht immer noch nicht !!
Hat jemand ne Ide was es noch seien könte???

Danke


----------



## RaggaMuffin (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hilfe mein PC geht nicht mehr an !!!!!!!*

wie alt ist der rechner beziehungseise das mainboard.


----------



## Herbboy (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hilfe mein PC geht nicht mehr an !!!!!!!*

boardhandbuch => cmos-reset suchen und mal durchführen


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (8. Dezember 2009)

ja BIOS reseten kommt immer gut.. 

ansonsten poste erstmal dein ganzes System inkl. NT und was du damit gemacht hast die letzten Tage.. Hardware gewechselt oder Treiber installiert? oder oder oder??

Grüße


----------



## Chester87 (8. Dezember 2009)

Also der Rechner ist ca. 2 jahre alt.
Habe nichts ausgetauscht seit dem.
Es ist vista drauf und alles im orginalzustand!!
Das Nt ist 300 w. und ich habe jetzt ein 350 w gekauft aber das dürfte ja kein Problem sein oder???


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (8. Dezember 2009)

Welches NT genau? Welcher Hersteller? 

Billige NTs haben den Trend beim ersten Einbau kaputt zu gehen.. Falls sie beim ersten Einbau nicht kaputt gehen hat man Glück und man kann es weiternutzen.. Bei dir scheint wohl der Worse Case eingetreten zu sein.. 

Poste besser mal im Unterforum Netzteile! Unsere NT-Cracks werden dir das genauer sagen können! 

Besten Gruß


----------



## Herbboy (8. Dezember 2009)

ich versteh das so, dass er TESTWEISE ein 350W gekauft hat.

die sache ist die: 350W sind nicht gleich 350W. ein markennetzteil mit 300W kann mehr power haben als ein billiges mit 500W. d.h. wenn du bisher ein "gutes" 300W-netzteil im PC hattest und nun ein billig-ding mit 350W reintust, dann kann es sein, dass das neue einfach zu schwach ist. d.h. der PC geht immer noch nicht, aber mit nem markennetzteil 350W würde es gehen - FALLS das problem denn überhaupt an deinem alten netzteil liegt.


----------



## Chester87 (8. Dezember 2009)

Also hab jetzt mal die Netzteil durchporbiert und es ist defenitiv nicht kapput!!!
Bei meinem neueren Rechner geht es!!!
An dem bios hat es auch nicht gelegen.
Habt ihr sonst noch ne idee??


----------



## RaggaMuffin (8. Dezember 2009)

was passiert aktuell wen du den POWER ON schalter drückst...


----------



## ole88 (8. Dezember 2009)

hast du denn nun cmos reset gemacht? und was ist die marke vom NT


----------



## Chester87 (8. Dezember 2009)

Es passiert garnichts!!!!
Was bitte ist ein cmos reset??
bin halt ein kleiner noob^^


----------



## Chester87 (8. Dezember 2009)

Ach das nt ist von speedlink


----------



## Chester87 (8. Dezember 2009)

nein wie mach ich das??
Es ist von speedlink.


----------



## RaggaMuffin (8. Dezember 2009)

Chester87 schrieb:


> Ach das nt ist von speedlink




na got sei dank keins von HAMA

pc runterfahren>>>kaltgerätestecker abziehen>>>seiten deckel von deiner kiste abnehmen>>>aufs mainboard guckn und knopzellen batterie suchen>>>wen du sie gefunden hast dan löse sie von der halterung>>>und jetzt drück 15secunden lang den power taster...danach den ganzen vorgang rückgängig machen und kiste hochfahren...

edit:
wen du die kiste hochfährst tut sich dan was an deiner tastatur?...geht vieleicht ne kontroll leuchte an...oder geht an der tastatur keine kontroll leuchte an.


----------



## Chester87 (8. Dezember 2009)

lol pc runterfahren er fährt och nicht mehr hoch^^
Ja hab ich gemacht passiert immer no nix!! Und es blinkt auch keine Lampe auf der Tastatur!!


----------



## RaggaMuffin (8. Dezember 2009)

keine einzige lampe oder wie...hat deine tastatur überhaupt kontroll leuchten.
falls keine kontrolleuchten aufleuchten dan ist das so das entweder graka oder mobo kaputt ist.

edit:
mach mal schneller mus morgen pünktlich au f der arbeit sein^^


----------



## Chester87 (8. Dezember 2009)

ne überhaubt nix!!!!


----------



## Chester87 (8. Dezember 2009)

aber hab schon kontroll lampen


----------



## ole88 (9. Dezember 2009)

ok hast du batterie rausgetan mit einem schraubenzieher die beiden kontakte verbunden? 10min aussengelassen? alles wieder eingesteckt neu gestartet?


----------



## Chester87 (9. Dezember 2009)

Ja das hab ich auch schon.
aber es passiert garnichts!!


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (9. Dezember 2009)

bei welchem PC hat das NT denn funktioniert?? *poste mal bitte beide Systeme, die du hast..* wenn das NT bei dem anderen Rechner funktioniert kann das auch heißen, das der andere Rechner nicht so viel Strom zieht..


----------



## Stefan Payne (9. Dezember 2009)

Chester87 schrieb:


> Also der Rechner ist ca. 2 jahre alt.
> Habe nichts ausgetauscht seit dem.
> Es ist vista drauf und alles im orginalzustand!!
> Das Nt ist 300 w. und ich habe jetzt ein 350 w gekauft aber das dürfte ja kein Problem sein oder???



Und sollen wir den Rest vielleicht erraten oder bist du so freundlich, uns zu erzählen, was du für Komponenten verbaut hast?


----------



## RaggaMuffin (9. Dezember 2009)

ich fang schon mal das raten an

300watt = ...p4...duron...xp...geforce 4 oder 5 oder ati 7000...8000serie...
ich sollte kafeesatzleser werden


----------



## ole88 (9. Dezember 2009)

hmm ich warte auch noch und ich setze 5meiner strafpunkte dagegen das es keine geforce karte ist


----------



## Chester87 (9. Dezember 2009)

Also es ist ein es ist ein Medion pc mit einem intel pentium D.
Ein Msi Motherbord.
Grafikkarte kann ich leider net sagen steht nix drauf !!! Auser das se von Fc ist und das modell ist v034.
Ist auch net mein pc sonder der von meiner mom.
Reicht das oder sonst noch etwas???


----------



## RaggaMuffin (9. Dezember 2009)

@ole88
hast wohl auf intel gma gewättet kann das sein das du böse auf mich bist wegen lätztens

@chester

horch mal ob deine festplatte hochfährt...
ob sie so für ca 10-20sekunden rattert..nach dem du power on gedrückt hast.


----------



## Chester87 (9. Dezember 2009)

Ne er macht garnix!!
Kann es sein  das das Motherbord im arch ist??


----------



## RaggaMuffin (9. Dezember 2009)

Chester87 schrieb:


> Ne er macht garnix!!
> Kann es sein  das das Motherbord im arch ist??




ja moment...

mal zusammengefasst...
allso deine tastatur hat kontroll leuchten...aber sie leuten nicht auf nach dem du power on gedrückt hast?

und deine platten rattern auch nicht...nicht mal für 5-10 sekunden...

hab ich das jetzt richtig verstanden.


----------



## Chester87 (9. Dezember 2009)

Ja genau so ist das!


----------



## RaggaMuffin (9. Dezember 2009)

ok probier nochwas aus bevor ich mir ein urteil erlaube...aus der ferne ist es nicht so einfach etwas genaues zusagen.

das mainboard von allem befreien was dransteckt!!!!!!
alles was mit kabel und steckkarten zutun hat..>>>RAUS>>>

auf dem board darf !!!nur!!! ((((ein)))) "speicher"..."powern on kabel" und eInE "graka" stecken,,,%%sOnst niXX%% 
und die grafikkarte einmal RAUS rausbauen und dan wieder EIN bauen.

sag mir dan wen du so weit bist.


----------



## Chester87 (9. Dezember 2009)

ja ok habs


----------



## RaggaMuffin (9. Dezember 2009)

RaggaMuffin schrieb:


> ok probier nochwas aus bevor ich mir ein urteil erlaube...aus der ferne ist es nicht so einfach etwas genaues zusagen.
> 
> das mainboard von allem befreien was dransteckt!!!!!!
> alles was mit kabel und steckkarten zutun hat..>>>RAUS>>>
> ...



alles befolgt...

ok bau die baterie zum letzten mal raus und drücke 15 sekunden power on
danach steckst du die baterie zurück und schaltest pc an...
und wen jetzt immer noch keine bild kommt dan ist das so...

90%  mainboard kaputt oder zu 10% grafikkarte kaputt..
genauer kann ichs nur sagen wen ich vor deinem pc stehe.
aber ich denke zu 100% mobo kaputt.


----------



## ole88 (9. Dezember 2009)

ne ich bin dir doch net bös^^ die frage der graka ist aber immer noch offen^^


----------



## RaggaMuffin (10. Dezember 2009)

Chester87 schrieb:


> Grafikkarte kann ich leider net sagen steht nix drauf !!! Auser das se von Fc ist und das modell ist v034.



nö...guck oben geforce 7


----------



## ole88 (10. Dezember 2009)

aso doch eine mist, naja dann behalt ich halt meine points^^, nur sein pc geht oder geht nicht^^


----------



## Chester87 (10. Dezember 2009)

Also zu der Grafikkarte kann ich leider echt nix sagen!!
Und er geht immer noch nicht


----------



## RaggaMuffin (10. Dezember 2009)

das tut mir leid für dich aber ein kaputtes board oder ne kaputte graka bekommst halt nicht mehr zum laufen.


----------



## Chester87 (10. Dezember 2009)

Ja aber die Grafikkarte kan es doch au bet sein dan würde er doch trozdem angehen oder nicht???


----------



## RaggaMuffin (10. Dezember 2009)

was hab ich jetzt richtig gelesen

dein rechner GehT GaRnIcHt aN


----------



## Chester87 (10. Dezember 2009)

ja ganz genau!!


----------



## RaggaMuffin (10. Dezember 2009)

Chester87 schrieb:


> ja ganz genau!!



das ist doch nicht dein ernst...

mensch wieso sagtst du nicht das deine kiste gar kein strom kriegt


----------



## Chester87 (10. Dezember 2009)

doch ist es hab doch nie etwas anderes gesagt.
warum hast dan noch andere Vorschläge was ich machen kann??


----------



## Chester87 (17. Dezember 2009)

Also er geht wieder!!
Lag am Mainbord.
Und zu dem Thema der Grafikkarte es ist eine geforce 7200se


----------



## Owned (18. Dezember 2009)

mein bruder hatte ein ähliches problem bis er gemerkt hatte das sein schalter im ***** war


----------

